# Uhr gesucht um meine Tracks aufzuzeichnen



## riddden (2. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe community.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Armbanduhr, mit der ich meine Tracks gut aufzeichnen kann und das ganze vielleicht sogar mit meinem Smartphone synchronisieren kann bzw mir mir meine Tracks dann zu hause in Ruhe am PC anschauen kann. Ihr wisst schon. Höhenangaben, GPS Daten, Wegstrecke, vielleicht sogar mit Pulsfunktion etc.. Außerdem wärs vielleicht gut wenn es eine Uhr ist die ich auch so in meiner Freizeit tragen kann, da ich e grad überhaupt keine Uhr im Sortiment habe.  Wenn ihr was wisst, nur her damit, danke.


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. Februar 2016)

Garmin Fenix 3 (360€) 

GPS + Glonass
Barometer!
WLAN + Bluetooth + ANT+
3D Geschwindigkeit und 3D Strecke für die Aufzeichnung (die meisten GPS Geräte zählen nur 2D (ohne Pythagoras))

Garmin Connect für Android, iOS und Webbasiert sowie Garmin Trainings Center

Es gibt seit Anfang Januar auch die Fenix 3 HR mit integriertem HF Sensor aber die Brustsensoren mit ANT+ funktionieren besser.

Die Suunto Ambit ist auch ganz nett, fiel bei mir aber durch wegen der etwas komplizierteren Bedienung und einem fehlenden Ski-Profil.

 Kuka

Am Bike hab ich unabhängig vom GPS (habe auch noch ein Edge 800) ein ANT+ Sensor für die Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl82 (3. Februar 2016)

Suunto Ambit, gibts in verschiedenen Ausführungen, je nach dem was du sonst an Sport so treibst...

Lg maxl


----------



## Alpensep (3. Februar 2016)

Garmin Vivoactive

Ähnlich wie die Fenix allerdings ohne baromatrischen Höhenmesser und ohne Pulsmesser (Brustgurt per ANT+ möglich)

Dafür mit 170€ auch sehr viel günstiger.

Die Höhenmeter werden später anhand des GPX-Tracks und der Kartendaten berechnet.
(Während der Trainingseinheit können aber somit keine zurückgelegten Höhenmeter angezeigt werden. Die momentane Höhe über Satellit lässt sich aber anzeigen)

Synchronisiert per gekoppeltem Smartphone auf Garmin Connect.
(Der Garmin Account lässt sich auch wunderbar mit Strava koppeln)

Mit Smartwatch-Funktionen, (Garmin)Apps und zahlreichen Watchfaces (Ziffernblätter) lässt sich die Uhr schön personalisieren und macht auch im täglichen Gebrauch Spaß.

Per ANT+ lässt sich der Temperaturfühler, Brustgurt oder Pedalsensor koppeln und alles wird später im Garmin-Portal als Grafik sehr schön dargestellt.

Für mich der perfekte Begleiter auf meiner Hausrunde. Da kann ich auf eine "live"-Anzeige der Höhenmeter während der Trainingseinheit verzichten.

Der Akku hält wirklich lang. Ca 10% pro Tag mit Smartphone-Verbindung und ca 15% pro GPS-Stunde (GPS+GLONASS+ANT-Sensoren)
Komplett geladen ist die Uhr in ca 1h

Nebenbei wiegt die Uhr keine 40 Gramm und bleibt so absolut unbemerkt am Handgelenk.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## fuenfnull (3. Februar 2016)

Habe nach der Fenix 1 nun auch die Fenix 3 im Einsatz und bin recht zufrieden.
Die Fenix ist zwar recht groß, aber auch als "normale" noch ganz gut zu tragen.


----------



## Newbeer (4. Februar 2016)

Garmin 235 kann ich empfehlen.
GPS und Pulsmessung 24/7ohne Brustgurt. Recht Neu und geiles Teil. Streckenaufzeichnung und ausbaufähige APP. Wenn IOS arbeitet mit Health zusammen und MyFitnessPal.


----------



## riddden (4. Februar 2016)

He vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Hab mir alle uhren angeschaut, da ist ja vielleicht wirklich was dabei. Aber ich muss sagen irgendwie gefallen mir die garmin uhren nicht so sehr. Eigentlich alle nicht. Ich such irgendwie eine schickere Uhr die ich auch in meiner Freizeit oder beim Fortgehn tragen kann, aslo wenns sowas gibt. 1 Uhr für Sport und Freizeit. Die Fenix, hab ich zwar gesehen, gibts auch in "edel" aber die kostet gleich 650 flocken. hm..naja werd mich noch ein bisschen umhören, aber vielleicht wirds dann eben doch eine von da oben. Danke nochmal.


----------



## Kermit_t_f (4. Februar 2016)

Ist halt immer eine Frage der Definition. Eine Fenix wird niemals als Dresswatch durchgehen, aber ich trage sie derzeit im Alltag und sie hat meine Sinn Automatikuhr komplett verdrängt in den letzten 2 Monaten. Vivoactive und die FR235 sind halt deutlich kleiner und nicht ganz solche Trümmerteile. 
Wenn dir das Design gefällt, kannst du dich auch bei der Suunto Ambit 3 umsehen, die es in verschiedenen Versionen mit und ohne barometrischen Höhenmesser gibt. 
Andere Hersteller bauen auch nette Uhren, aber was du nicht vergessen solltest, ist die spätere Verarbeitung des Tracks. Da ist man mittlerweile weitestgehend auf die Portale der Hersteller oder sowas wie Strava angewiesen. Beschließt der Hersteller, in Zukunft solche Uhren nicht mehr anzubieten, schaut man schnell in die Röhre als Nutzer. Zudem versorgen Suunto und besonders Garmin ihre Uhren regelmäßig mit Updates. Dazu muss man sagen, dass dies bei der Fenix 3 auch dringend nötig war, aber mittlerweile sollten die meisten Probleme behoben sein und ich kann mich absolut nicht beschweren hinsichtlich Stabilität und Genauigkeit des Tracks. 
Der grundsätzliche Tipp, wenn man sich für solche Uhren interessiert, ist immer die Seite www.dcrainmaker.com
Und der Vollständigkeit halber, die Fenix mit Saphirglas und dem guten Pulsgurt gibt es ab ca. 500 Euro: https://geizhals.de/garmin-fenix-3-....html?hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=pl&hloc=uk&hloc=eu


----------



## aktenzeichenxy (6. Februar 2016)

Also man könnte da auch mal in Richtung Huawei Watch ansetzen, da ist das Design auf jeden Fall sehr hoch angesetzt und vsomit ist diese sehr vorzeigbar, aber auch sicher, es stimmt, es muss einem einfach mal gefallen, das sind alles Geschmacksfragen. Inhaltlich wirds diese nicht geben, sehr gut verbaut, sehr hochwertig, guter Fitnesstracker aber auch Alltagsfunktionen.


----------



## gecco1 (7. Februar 2016)

Hab ne Suunto Ambit 3 Sapphire Peak HR,macht alles!
Der Wahnsinn!


----------



## riddden (7. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für all eure Infos und Tipps echt! Hab mir die ambit 3 angeschaut, hmm..die schaut schon nicht schlecht aus. die kann einiges ja. Hab mir auch die huawei watch angeschaut, naja die kommt ja aus einer ganz anderen richtung. Aber die gefällt mir muss ich sagen, die gibts ja auch in vielen varianten. Kann die auch so viel? Habs mir bisschen durchgelesen. Hat eigentlich schon einiges drauf. Hast du sie selbst? Also die geht auf jeden fall für den alltag, etc durch. schaut sehr schick aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbeer (8. Februar 2016)

Den Vorteil der Garmin 235 sehe ich halt in der 24/7 Pulsüberwachung und dem Verzicht auf den Brustgurt.
Auch das GPS funktioniert wunderbar. Da Garmin ja selbst Navis herstellt auch nicht verwunderlich. Dazu arbeitet es mit IOS Health zusammen und die Schnittstelle zu MyFitnessPal. Auch was das Biken angeht passt alles zusammen. Optional arbeitet sie mit allen ANT+ Gebern wie Tritt und Geschwindigkeit zusammen. Ansonsten reicht GPS und Puls. Die Herzfrequenz ist identisch zu meinem Sigma ROX 6.0 CAD mit Brustgurt und zu meinem Polar Brustgurt beim Crosstrainer.
Dazu kannst Widgets drauf knallen und Datenfelder etc. Ich nutze z.B das Uhrzeitwidget bei dem Kcal und Schritte angezeigt werden.
Beim Biken stört sie nicht und der Abgleich mit der GPS Karte hat zu 100% gepasst sogar durch den Wald.
Und das wichtigste Kriterium was ich hatte war noch wasserdicht. Das bieten nämlich einige nicht. Da muss man aufpassen.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (8. Februar 2016)

ne andere Option würde noch sein ne smartwatch.

smartwatch=vollständiges Smartphone in ner Uhr.
und da einfach ne gps tracker/logger app drauf fertig.





die im video find ich zum Beispiel vom preis ~100€ und design mit den ummassen uhrenskins sehr schön.

locus pro oder änliches würd ich darauf halt nicht laufen lassen das zieht den Akku mit Bildschirmdarstellung in gut 1-2 stunden leer.

wenn man es nur als reinen tracker verwendet sollten schon einige stunden Aufzeichnung drin sein mit ner akkuladung.

bin selber gerad am überlegen ob ich mir so eine besorgen soll.


----------



## Kermit_t_f (8. Februar 2016)

Hab ichs übersehen, oder hat die Huawei Watch nicht mal nen GPS-Empfänger drin? Das wäre wohl mal das erste, worauf ich achten würde. 

Zu der letzten Smartwatch, es gibt genau eine Sache, auf die ich beim Tracken meines Sports überhaupt keinen Bock hätte: Mich mit der Bedienung einer Uhr rumärgern oder sie ständig aufladen müssen und so nen Quark. Verglichen mit Smartwatches haben Ambit und Fenix ne gigantische Akkulaufzeit, das ist ein nicht zu überschätzender Vorteil. Auch die Auswertbarkeit über ein entsprechendes Portal wie Connect oder Movescount ist wichtig. Gerade gerätespezifische Messwerte findet man nur bei den Herstellern selbst und nicht bei Alternativen wie Strava etc.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (8. Februar 2016)

Kermit_t_f schrieb:


> Zu der letzten Smartwatch, es gibt genau eine Sache, auf die ich beim Tracken meines Sports überhaupt keinen Bock hätte: Mich mit der Bedienung einer Uhr rumärgern oder sie ständig aufladen müssen und so nen Quark.



ständig aufladen keinen bock?
jedes gerät wird leer und muss geladen werden wenn das passiert.

auch ne app ist per Knopfdruck installiert, bsp:gpslogger dann ein kopfdruck und der track wird aufgezeichnet.
was gibt's da zum ärgern.

um ich nun bei ner garmin Uhr ne trackaufzeichnung starte oder auf ner smartwatch nimmt sich das nichts.
knopf muss gedrückt werden bei beiden.



Kermit_t_f schrieb:


> Auch die Auswertbarkeit über ein entsprechendes Portal wie Connect oder Movescount ist wichtig.



keine Ahnung was portale sind oder wozu ich sowas je bräuchte.

ich hab selber ein einfaches altes garmin etrex, das zeichnet mir tracks als .gpx auf.
die zieh ich mir daheim aufs Laptop dafür brauch ich zum glück keine portale.

ein gerät sollte in .gpx dateien aufzeichnen können das ist alles was wichtig ist.

die einzige echte schwäche die ich bei smartwatches sehe ist der stromhunger.
trotzdem denk ich über so ne Uhr nach da sie um ein vielfaches kompakter ist als ein gps handgerät+lifestyle Produkt noch dazu und als Uhr find ich sie optisch ansprechender.


----------



## Kermit_t_f (9. Februar 2016)

Ich habe aus meiner Sicht geschrieben, wo ich die Probleme an der Uhr sehe. Wenn die dich nicht interessieren, ist mir das auch recht.



pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> ständig aufladen keinen bock?
> jedes gerät wird leer und muss geladen werden wenn das passiert.



Für mich macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich meine Uhr täglich laden muss, oder es einmal in der Woche reicht.



> keine Ahnung was portale sind oder wozu ich sowas je bräuchte.
> 
> ich hab selber ein einfaches altes garmin etrex, das zeichnet mir tracks als .gpx auf.
> die zieh ich mir daheim aufs Laptop dafür brauch ich zum glück keine portale.
> ...



Wenn du es nicht brauchst, ist doch alles super. Ich mag es, mir den Track direkt auf einer Karte ansehen zu können, eine Korrelation zwischen dem jeweiligen Tourabschnitt, der Höhe und des Pulses herzustellen oder auch mal Tracks und Aktivitäten anderer User zu sehen.



> die einzige echte schwäche die ich bei smartwatches sehe ist der stromhunger.



Jedes Gerät wird leer und muss geladen werden. Merkste selbst, oder?


----------



## pfeifferheiko (9. Februar 2016)

Kermit_t_f schrieb:


> Wenn du es nicht brauchst, ist doch alles super. Ich mag es, mir den Track direkt auf einer Karte ansehen zu können, eine Korrelation zwischen dem jeweiligen Tourabschnitt, der Höhe und des Pulses herzustellen oder auch mal Tracks und Aktivitäten anderer User zu sehen.



dafür braucht man nur ne .gpx Datei.
was man damit dann weiter macht"zuhause" ist jedem selber überlassen und hat nichts mehr mit der fragestellung:
GPS Uhr vs smartwatch"zum trackaufzeichnen" zu tun.

du tust so als ob ich im netz mein .gpx Daten nicht mit dehnen anderer Nutzer abgleichen könnte oder von freunden.
das kann ich, auch meine 10 jahre alten aufzeichnungen kann ich jederzeit mit anderen aktuellen vergleichen oder den tracks anderer Nutzer und tracks tauschen.
natürlich schau ichs mir auch auf verschiedensten karten immer an....



Kermit_t_f schrieb:


> Jedes Gerät wird leer und muss geladen werden. Merkste selbst, oder?



es geht um den stromhunger unterwegs beim aufzeichnen.

ob ich die Uhr selber täglich ans Ladegerät hängen muss"nachdem ich mit der Nutzung fertig bin" juckt mich herzlich wenig.
mein Smartphone kommt abends immer an die dose"sogar zwischendurch unter tags gelegentlich" ob ich da die Uhr auch gleich mit, täglich über nacht lade.....juckt doch nicht die bohne!!!

stromhunger bezieht sich einzig auf aktive Aufzeichnung und der Stromverbrauch bis Akku leer ist.
so ein garmin soll ~15 stunden tracking schaffen bis der Akku platt ist.
bei smartwatches hab ich mal die info bekommen das ~3-4 stunden gehen.

das ist das einzige was mir Kopfzerbrechen macht, ob mir ~4 stunden reichen.
sonst hätte ich schon längst eine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMichl12 (9. Februar 2016)

Servus,

ich benutze fürs Rennrad/MTB und zum Joggen eine Polar RC3 GPS und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Der Akku hält bei Nutzung des GPS und Herzfrequenz (Brustgurt) gute 11-12h. Leider hat die Uhr keine Smartphoneanbindung - da wäre die Polar M400 interessanter (habe mich für die RC3 wegen der längeren Akkulaufzeit entschieden).
Beide Uhren sind für unter 200€ zu bekommen.
Die gefahrene Strecke kannst du dir auf dem Webportal von Polar ansehen und diese als .gpx downloaden.

Gruß


----------



## mcride01 (10. Februar 2016)

Ich klinke mich mal ein. Und hab mal direkt ne Fragen @Newbeer bezüglich der Garmin 235:

- Wie kommst du mit dem Ladekabel (Klemme) zurecht? (Schreckt mich irgendwie ab)
- Benützt du die Uhr auch um dir Nachrichten vom Handy anzuzeigen zulassen? Und wenn ja wie ist das in deinen Augen gelöst?

Danke für deine Antworten schon mal.

Momentan warte ich noch das die Fenix 3 HR entlich verfügbar ist. Aber eigentlich erfüllt die Garmin 235 schon meine min. Anforderungen.
(GPS, Herzfrequenz am Handgelenk, Nachrichten anzeigen, Radfunktionen)


----------



## Newbeer (10. Februar 2016)

@mcride01 

Das mit dem Laden ist kein Problem. Sogar besser gelöst als über einen USB-Kontakt der mit der Zeit defekt gehen kann wegen Ausleiern etc.
Auch hält der Akku ohne GPS und 24/7 Herzfrequenz tagelang. Lade 1x die Woche.
Mit GPS hatte ich ihn knapp 4 Stunden an und noch 72% Akku. Also sind die 11Std realistisch.
Nachrichten zeigt er alles an was auch am Smartphone ankommt. Voll lesbar WhatsApp etc. Lediglich mit Emoticons hat er Probleme. Die kann er nicht. Vielleicht kommt das noch in einem Update.
Vor allem die APP ist mächtig und die Web-Auswertung. Mehr Details geht schon fast gar nicht. 
Ich hatte die Polar, TomTom etc. auf dem Schirm und bin froh die Garmin genommen zu haben.


----------



## mcride01 (10. Februar 2016)

Danke dir für dein teilen deiner Erfahrung.


----------



## aktenzeichenxy (11. Februar 2016)

Klar, das Design steht schon auch im Vordergrund, das sehe ich auch so, aber es sollte auch mehr können, auch das ist wahr - also ich habe sei selbst darum kann ich auch sagen, zum einen sehr kratzresistent, das Glas hält extrem viel aus, das sollte man mal erwähnen, es werden verschiedene watchfaces angeboten, das heisst du kannst dir das Erscheinungsbild auch aussuchen wie das Ziffernblatt aussehen sollte-  oder wolltest du jetzt mehr technisches wissen?
Und ich stimme Garmin zu, man lässt sich definitiv auch die Nachrichten zukommen, ich würde sowas auch immer als Vorteil eben einer solchen smart watch sehen.


----------



## mcride01 (12. Februar 2016)

Wenn du (@aktenzeichenxy ) mich meinst passt es für mich soweit.

Die einzige Frage die ich mir noch stelle ist kann ich das Armband wechseln? (Irgendwie finde ich dazu nichts im www, vlt bin ich auch zu doof

Aber auch dir danke für dein Feedback.

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen der forerunner 235 und der Fenix 3 HR ist doch das die letztere Barometrischen Höhenmesser hat und noch mehr Sport arten kann und anpassbarer ist, jetzt so rein funktionell betrachtet.
Also muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob ihm diese Funktionen diesen mehr Preis (ca. 250€) wert ist.

Für mich wird es eine forerunner 235 höchstwarscheinlich ;-)


----------



## Newbeer (12. Februar 2016)

Nun ja, die Garmin 235 hat die Höhe halt anhand der GPS. Ansonsten interessiert mich die Höhe ausserhalb der Messung eh nicht.
Was halt generell zu bemängeln ist die Prozessorleistung aller Smartwatches. Die schenken sich alle nichts was manche Gedenksekunden angeht. Mag sein das jeweilige Firmwareupdates das verbessern, aber egal welcher Hersteller manchmal ist die halt da. Man gewöhnt sich dran.
Ich habe meine 235 halt so weit modifiziert mit Widgets und Apps das ich nun zufrieden bin. Fürs biken habe ich mir die Felder angepasst und für den Indoorlauf ebenfalls. Nun habe ich alles wichtige im blick und kann umschalten zu anderen Informationen während des Trainings.
Ich trage die Uhr eh mittlerweile 24/7 und finde das geht ganz gut. So eng wie manche sie sich schnallen mach ich nicht, will ja noch Durchblutung. Trotzdem misst sie genau wie meine Brustgurte. 
Was für mich halt praktisch ist für unterwegs das die Nachrichten und Anrufe angezeigt werden. Auch das ich das Gespräch annehmen oder ablehnen kann an der Uhr. Die ist immer im Rucksack und meist hör ich die nicht oder komm nicht rechtzeitig ran. So seh ich gleich wer mich anruft oder was mir geschrieben wurde ohne das Handy zu holen.


----------



## Kermit_t_f (12. Februar 2016)

Zum Vergleich zwischen Fenix und FR235 guck mal da: http://www.dcrainmaker.com/product-comparison-calculator?type=watch&ids=40806,51128#results
Die Fenix3 HR ist halt noch nicht drin, aber außer dem optischen Sensor hält sich der Unterschied ja in Grenzen. Allgemein will man sich die Reviews bei Ray durchlesen, die sind absolut ausführlich und großartig!
Und nachdem man auf der Garmin Homepage im Zubehör auch Armbänder für die FR235 kaufen kann, sollten diese wechselbar sein


----------



## dkiter (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich besitze auch die Garmin 235 und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit.
Habe sie eigentlich zum Laufen, benutze sie aber auch beim biken.
Obwohl sie eigentlich nicht die Optik hat, die ich sonst bevorzuge (Uhren mit mechanischen Werken), ertappe ich mich immer wieder dabei, die Uhr auch nach der Sporteinheit nicht abzulegen.
Zu den bereits hier genannten Sportfunktionen begeistern mich die Smartwatchfunktionen.

Würde sie immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## zwehni (15. Februar 2016)

Fitbit Surge (Zum Test) find ich mega geil. sieht schick aus. ist nicht son riesen klopper am Handgelenk und man kann sie auch mal im büro tragen. ganz wichtig: STRAVA Integration!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eleo (15. Februar 2016)

Ich hab ne Polar V800 zu verkaufen 8 Monate alt mit Rechnung ung Garantie ☺️


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (16. Februar 2016)

Wie schon ganz oben erwähnt, Fenix 3!! 

Einfach perfekt dafür, Aufzeichnungen mit der Uhr, dann sofort in der ansehen:

Übersicht:






Karte in der App:





Und für die genaue Auswertung sind alle Daten nachher automatisch auf dem Rechner!

Also nicht nur fürs Biken super, trage die Uhr auch im Büro!


----------



## riddden (16. Februar 2016)

Wooh, vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten und tipps und Geräte. Hab mich da jetzt echt lange reingelesen und mir enige Modelle angeschaut. Werd mir das jetzt noch in Ruhe überlegen, aber da find ich mir sicher was. Obs eine Smartwatch wie die Huawei Watch wird, oder doch eher eine klassische Sportuhr wie die Garmin oder eine Polar wird weiß ich zwar noch nicht ganz, aber ihr habt mir echt geholfen. Immer wieder coll hier in der community. Wenn ihr noch weitere Erfahrungen zu Produkten oder Tipps habt könnt ihr es mir noch gerne weiter mitteilen, bin über alles dankbar. Thanks a lot... )


----------



## Danimal (17. Februar 2016)

Auch wenn ich jetzt wieder der Spalter bin: Fährst Du Deine Touren ohne Smartphone? Ich habe allein für den Notfall immer ein Telefon dabei. Und das hat alle Sensoren, die man für die Trackaufzeichnung braucht und sogar noch ein paar mehr. Da kannst Du Dir dann sogar aussuchen, ob Strava, Runtastic, Endomondo oder was auch immer Du nutzen willst, um Deine Touren zu tracken.
_Mich_ stört sogar eine Uhr am Handgelenk beim Radfahren (Handschuh, Ärmel, Baumkontakt,...). Ich muss allerdings auch nicht alle zwei Minuten auf irgendein Display schauen um festzustellen, wie weit ich schon gefahren bin 

Beim Laufen hingegen finde ich eine Uhr total super, weil mich ein Smartphone in der Trikot-Tasche nervt. Da gibt's dann z.B. die TomTom Runner für nen schmalen Kurs.

Cheers,
D


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (17. Februar 2016)

riddden schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch weitere Erfahrungen zu Produkten oder Tipps habt könnt ihr es mir noch gerne weiter mitteilen, bin über alles dankbar. Thanks a lot... )



Guck auch mal hier...
Die Uhr die es nicht gibt?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/Die-Uhr-die-es-nicht-gibt?.780802/

Wird schon länger drüber gefachsimpelt...


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (17. Februar 2016)

Danimal schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt wieder der Spalter bin: Fährst Du Deine Touren ohne Smartphone? Ich habe allein für den Notfall immer ein Telefon dabei. Und das hat alle Sensoren, die man für die Trackaufzeichnung braucht und sogar noch ein paar mehr.



Bist kein Spalter!
Hast schon recht!
Ich habe das Handy natürlich auch immer mit dabei! Aber mein Akku hält keine ganze Tagestour, zudem habe ich bei uns in den Bergen sowie in den Wäldern so gut wie nie richtigen Empfang!
Und dafür ist so eine Uhr schon klasse!

Und natürlich eine richtig schöne Spielerei...


----------



## Terenze (17. Februar 2016)

Besitze eine Garmin Forerunner, "uhrsprünglich" gekauft zur Marathon-Vorbereitung. Anfangs hat mich das Ding ganz schön kirre gemacht, habe super oft draufgeschaut und konnte meine Leistung nicht laufen. Man gewöhnt sich aber schnell dran und merkt sie dann auch nicht mehr am Handgelenk. Je nach Modell ist auch eine Befestigung am Lenker möglich.
GPS Signal in ~10-20 Sec., hat bisher auch auf allen Kontinenten und bei jedem Wetter funktioniert. Wenn Du Dich für einen Brustgurt entscheiden solltest - nimm den teureren, der hat nicht soviel hartes Plastik an der Vorderseite und ist wesentlich bequemer, funktioniert auch auf der Unterwäsche und muss nicht direkt auf der Haut anliegen.
Meine Garmin koppelt und synchronisiert sich nach dem Sport mit dem Ant+ Stick am Rechner und uppt die Daten bei Bedarf in verschiedene Portale (Garmin Connect, Strava, My Fitness Pal etc). Auswerten kannst Du hier also mehr als genug. Geomapping und mobiles Abrufen kann mittlerweile fast jede Uhr, hier kommts dann eher auf die Qualität der Software an - manche Hersteller bieten einfach nur etwas an, manche bieten ausgereifte Software an. Aber die Dateien können auch exportiert und in andere Portale eingebunden werden..
Das Gute an Garmin ist m.M.n der Support. Meine Uhr startete mal während dem Laufen immer wieder neu, außerhalb der "Garantie" zu Garmin geschickt und ohne Murren sogar das bessere Nachfolgermodell erhalten.
Handy hab ich auch mal ausprobiert, aber ist mir a) zu globig und b) brauch ich den Akku für den "was-wäre-wenn" Fall.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (17. Februar 2016)

Danimal schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt wieder der Spalter bin: Fährst Du Deine Touren ohne Smartphone? Ich habe allein für den Notfall immer ein Telefon dabei.



wenn du ein Smartphone mit hast brauchst keine Uhr mehr und umgekehrt.
fast jedes Smartphone hat serienmässig einen gps chip verbaut und passiv tracks aufzeichnen"ohe Bildschirm und kartensoftware" kostet auch kaum Strom.

geht eigentlich locker viele stunden mit den gängigsten geräten, wozu sollt ich in dem fall noch ne Uhr mitschleppen?


bei ner smartwatch braucht man praktischerweise kein smartphone mit haben!
mit sim karte drin ist es ja ein* vollwertige Smartphone* nur halt in mini.


----------



## Danimal (17. Februar 2016)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Ich habe das Handy natürlich auch immer mit dabei! Aber mein Akku hält keine ganze Tagestour, zudem habe ich bei uns in den Bergen sowie in den Wäldern so gut wie nie richtigen Empfang!
> Und dafür ist so eine Uhr schon klasse!



Mit Empfang meinst Du vermutlich das GSM-Netz für Telefonie oder UMTS/LTE für Daten - das brauchst Du nicht, um einen Track aufzuzeichnen. Und wenn Du in so dunklen Schluchten herumfährst, dass dort auch kein Signal der GPS-Satelliten hinkommt, dann hilft Dir die Uhr auch nicht weiter. Die bekommt dann auch kein GPS-Signal.
Ich verwende ein altes Sony Z1 Compact, um Touren mitzuschneiden. Alles, was ich unterwegs nicht brauche, schalte ich ab (Wifi, Bluetooth, 4G). Dann starte ich die Aufzeichnung und packe das Telefon in den Rucki. Das hat bis jetzt jede Tagestour ganz locker durchgehalten, meistens habe ich abends noch über 50% Ladestand (logisch - am meisten verbraucht das Display, wenn man am Apparat rumfummelt!).
Daher: Wenn Dein Telefon altersschwach sein sollte, dann würde ich das Geld lieber da investieren, als in eine Uhr, die eigentlich nix besser kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (17. Februar 2016)

Mal auf dcrainmaker.com stöbern, der hatte mal einen sehr umfangreichen Test.


----------



## riddden (22. Februar 2016)

JA natürlich hab ich ein Smartphone auch auf jeder meiner touren mit, aber 1. will ich eben nicht, dass ich andauernd mein Smartphone auspacken muss und da draufschauen muss, deswegen will ich eine Uhr, auf die kann ich ganz praktisch schauen, ohne immer etwas was auspacken zu müssen. 2. Will ich ja nicht nur meine Tracks aufzeichnen, ich würd gern vielleicht auch ein wenig was zu meinem Fitness aufzeichnen. Zb. Pulsmessen. also ich denk schon, dass es eine Uhr werden soll, ich bin ja auch bereit Geld auszugeben, wenn die Qualität stimmt. Also bin immer noch am Überlegen obs eine reine Sportuhr wie Garmin wird, oder etwas mit mehr Funktionen, in Richtung smartwatch, mit edlerem Design, wie die Huawei Watch. Kann zu der noch jemand etwas sagen?


----------



## juicer666 (24. Februar 2016)

Mich überzeugt alles was aktuell auf dem Markt ist noch nicht so wirklich. Die neue *GARMIN fenix 3 SAPHIR HR *( ca ab März zu haben) klingt aber ganz vielversprechend.


----------



## aktenzeichenxy (24. Februar 2016)

Wie bereits erwähnt wenn du viel machst, dann halt nur eine gewisse Zeit aber selbst bei aktiver Benutzung ist es trotzdem über einen Tag lang das kann man sagen, dann lädt man eben über Nacht auf, aber hält schon länger als das. Dank Android Wear ist die Uhr mit jedem Android-Gerät ab OS-Version 4.3 sowie jedem iPhone ab iOS 7 kompatibel. Man kann aber auch whatsapp nachrichten pre Sprechen schreiben, das finde ich auch cool.


----------



## riddden (28. Februar 2016)

Vielen vielen Dank für all eure Antworten. Werd mir jetzt mal in Ruhe ien Bild machen, aber sind wirkliche gute Tipps von euch dabei. Aktezeichenxy dass mit der smartwatch hört sich auch sehr cool an, vor allem dass ich da nachichten lesen und raufsprechen kann, und telefonieren kann, das hat schon auch irgendwie was. )) Aber ich werd mir das jetzt nochmals in Ruhe überlegen und eure Vorschläge nochmals vergleichen. Aber danke auf jeden Fall!! Schöne Grüße


----------



## everywhere.local (28. Februar 2016)

Öh. Habe jetzt seit Herbst sie Ambit 3 Peak und kann sie uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Außer man will ne super stylische smart watch. Wenn es um outdoor Funktionalität geht, ist sie aber unschlagbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aktenzeichenxy (28. Februar 2016)

Bitte gerne geschehen, es muss ja deine Entschiedung letztlich sein was du denn möchtest, ob es rein für den sportlichen Zwecke sein soll oder denn doch auch noch eine berufliche oder freizeitliche Nutzung mit integriert sein sollte, dann ist eben eine smart watch sicher eine Option, das liegt auf jeden Fall an dir.


----------



## Geißlein (29. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mich lange in die Ambit 3 Peak verguggt und die war auch sehr lange mein Favorit... eigentlich war die schon fast gekauft, bis ich mir die Garmin "Fenix 3" angeschaut habe.
Die Fenix 3 ist lange nicht so riesig am Handgelenk und auch etwas leichter.
Ich bin mit meiner Garmin sehr zufrieden.
Was mir sehr gut gefällt, die Ski-Funktion, nutze die Fenix 3 zum Wandern, Biken, Bergtouren usw.
Ich kann Sie also auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen !


----------



## aktenzeichenxy (29. Februar 2016)

Das ist auch ein guter Punkt, man sollte auf jeden Fall mal alles am Arm tragen und sehen wie das Gefühl ist, wie sich die Unterfläche der Uhr anfühlt (denn auch das variiert extrem von Hersteller zu Hersteller), ob man das mag und ob einem die Bedienbarkeit schnell und easy vorkommt.


----------



## Markus1289 (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer passenden Smartwatch. Hier ist bzw. war oft die Rede von der Garmin Fenix 3, ist das diese hier: https://www.uhrcenter.de/de/search/...n+010-01338-21+fenix+3+saphir+grau+smartwatch?
Bei der überlege ich nämlich nun auch schon einige Zeit, sie zu kaufen. Es würde mich aber auch nicht stören, wenn mir hier jemand einen Tipp für eine ähnlich gut Uhr geben könnte, die vielleicht auch etwas preiswerter ist....

LG Markus


----------



## waran (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo Markus,

ja dein Link zeigt die richtige Uhr. Bzw da hast du schon das neuste Modell mit integriertem Herzfrequenzsensor rausgesucht.

Ab und zu gibt es da sehr gute Angebote. Ich hab die Uhr seit längerem bei Idealo.de unter Beobachtung. Aktuell im Bundle mit Gurt für 559€, einzeln 519€. Beide Versionen waren aber schon für unter 500€ zu haben.

Grüße Johannes


----------



## mk4shl (27. März 2017)

Habe mich dazu entschlossen, mich auf die antstehende Saison nun einmal etwas gezielter vorzubereiten und hierbei soll mich vor allem eine Smartwatch unterstützen. Es gibt für mich folgende Punkte, die erfüllt werden müssen:


Betriebssystem: Android Wear (Garmin fällt somit leider aus)
Integrierter GPS-Sensor
Ich hatte hier auch bereits einen Favoriten und zwar eine Polar M600. Leider ist es mit der Polar nicht möglich, per GPS einen Wegabschnitt (z.B. einer Downhill-Strecke) festzulegen, wo dann bei Passieren des Startpunktes bis zum Endpunkt automatisch die Zeit gemessen wird. Bei Garmin gibt es eben hier eine entsprechende Funktion, aber eben das falsche Betriebssystem.
Eventuell lässt sich meine Anforderung ja auch mit Strava lösen, was dann wiederum aber auch Android Wear als Betriebssystem voraussetzt. Falls ja: Können bei Strava auch Wegpunkte (Start und Ziel) auch direkt am Trail festgelegt werden?


----------

